# Degree attestation from Pakistan (Help Needed)



## zeeshee

Hi Friends

I am stuck in a bad situation and need your help. I came to UAE in 2005 and got my BSc engineering degree attested from HEC and MOFA Islamabad before coming here. I didnt attested it from UAE embassy at that time as it was not required.

Now i have changed my job and need my degree to be attested from UAE embassy in ISB and MOFA Dubai then. I sent my degree to Pakistan for attestation. HEC attested it again but MOFA says they wont re-attest as their stamp of 2005 is already on back of my degree. I sent it to UAE embassy Islamabad via Sasha but they rejected and said MOFA stamp is more than 5 year old so get it attested again from MOFA first.

Now MOFA says they wont re-attest same document as recently their rules changed and UAE embassy says we have not received any new instructions from MOFA yet. I even got a letter from MOFA that previous stamp is original but still UAE embassy didn't attested it.

I even made a photo copy of my degree and got it attested from HEC and MOFA but still UAE embassy says they wont even attest photo copy.

Please advice me what can i do now?

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana

Amazing, but not unexpected....

Is there a way you can get a new certificate from your university?


----------



## zeeshee

Tropicana said:


> Amazing, but not unexpected....
> 
> Is there a way you can get a new certificate from your university?


There is a way but it takes 2 months and need a lot of documents like police report for lost degree and press release for lost degree. So i dont want to go that way...


----------



## ziokendo

Can't help for Pakistan, but I am just going trough the attestation process and as far as I understood the local uae embassy will stamp an original university certification redacted in english on plain a4 paper and attested by my government, rather than the original fancy degree.

Would you be able to obtain an official certification from your university of the studies undertaken and would it be enough ? You could try and ask.


----------

